# Remove Algae guaranteed or money back



## jackspratt (May 4, 2011)

They claim this will do the job.
I get all my plants from them so I can say they are a reputable company.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/The_new_A_Team_Algae_team_p/ateam.htm


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a few problems with the crabs 

1-they like to crall out

2-they will eat fish they can catch 

3-they are tide pool critters so they need a place to get out of the water here and there


----------



## jackspratt (May 4, 2011)

I have shrimp so I'm a little skeptical myself of the crab. Maybe just try a few of those snails instead. This species won't breed since they require Brackish water.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

There is no Nerite snail that cleans algae even close to an Amano shrimp. And the Amano shrimps are not a cure for all either - you need to have enough of them. Depending on the algae infestation, but if you have visible algae you are going to need a large number of Amanos. I'm talking 200 in a 20 gallon tank.

200 Nerites do not do anything to the algae in a 20 gal. tank. Speaking from experience with about a dozen different kinds of Nerites.

I suspect the fiddler crab is pretty efficient but it has its limitations too - what about algae on the plants, glass, decorations?

--Nikolay


----------



## jackspratt (May 4, 2011)

If you read from their site, they say "That's correct, they will rid your substrate, plants, rocks, driftwood, etc of algae. And clean your glass."

I guess the money back guarantee means they're pretty confident. Also the reviews are all pretty good.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

fiddler crabs and Thai red claw crabs clean plant debris, not algae, and plain nerites are not worth all the calcium eggs they deposit all over your tank. a truly ridiculous claim on a web sight preying on the ignorant. in addition, fiddler crabs will actively try to grab and eat your fish, and will use any opportunity to escape out of an open top tank.


----------



## jackspratt (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback spynet...I'll stick to conventional methods!


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered about 50 nerite snails and 30 fiddler crabs from that place 6 months ago. They were shipped in the middle of December with my plant order overnight with no heat pack included. 80% were DOA. To AquaruimPlants.com's credit, they re-shipped the entire snail/crab order at no cost, no questions asked and with no drama.

6 months later I have 0 survived snails and 3 survived crabs. This begs the question of either of them being suitable for fresh water aquaria in the long term.

I have ordered a lot of plants, CO2 cylinders, etc. from AquariumPlants.com and always have been happy with the quality and the service.


----------

